# Has anyone ever seen M68 wheels on an E36 M3?



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Do they look ridiculous? 

I've been unable to find a picture anywhere. It just seems wrong for some reason.  

Also, I've been unable to find the exact weight of an M68 (without tire) but I figure it must be close to the E36 M3's "M Round Spoke II" which are 21.9 lb front, 22.9 lb rear. :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes. They looked really good, actually.

Like you, I thought they'd look bad.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

A little Photoshop job...


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

alee said:


> A little Photoshop job...


Thanks! That was fast! You guys are da bomb. :str8pimpi

Anyone have a reference providing the exact weight of the M68? does 21.9F, 22.9R sound close?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Anyone have a reference providing the exact weight of the M68? does 21.9F, 22.9R sound close?


For some reason 22.5F/24.5R is what I remember but I could be wrong. Been a long time.

M68s also look great on the Isetta too...










And the Segway...


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Do they look ridiculous?
> 
> I've been unable to find a picture anywhere. It just seems wrong for some reason.
> 
> Also, I've been unable to find the exact weight of an M68 (without tire) but I figure it must be close to the E36 M3's "M Round Spoke II" which are 21.9 lb front, 22.9 lb rear. :dunno:


Our 2001 330cic has these. This wasn't part of some package ?


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Yes. They looked really good, actually.
> 
> Like you, I thought they'd look bad.


NOt only do they look good, but I ve seen quite alot of E36's with those wheels. Especially coupes. What most owners do here, is to install the front (7.5x17) wheels to all four corners, so it is more economical, tyre wise, and give less stress on the engine, for non //M models.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rruiter said:


> Our 2001 330cic has these. This wasn't part of some package ?


He's asking about them on the E36 M3. M68 wheels weren't available until the E46.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

alee said:


> He's asking about them on the E36 M3. M68 wheels weren't available until the E46.


ooops, sorry guys. Wasn't paying attention obviously.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

alee said:


> M68 wheels weren't available until the E46.


Which leads to the question of why the M68's have an ///M on them when they were never on an M car. 

Putting the 7.5 all around seems appealing for several reasons (less understeer, allows rotation if you like, etc). If I wanted to trade my 8.5 rears for 7.5 fronts, I'm guessing I'd find someone willing to do so, and maybe make some $$$ in the transaction also.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Which leads to the question of why the M68's have an ///M on them when they were never on an M car.


The M68 style with special offsets is used for the E46 M3 snow tire wheel. Other than that, it's just your of the ///Mill ///Marketing.


> Putting the 7.5 all around seems appealing for several reasons (less understeer, allows rotation if you like, etc). If I wanted to trade my 8.5 rears for 7.5 fronts, I'm guessing I'd find someone willing to do so, and maybe make some $$$ in the transaction also.


I'd buy one of your rear M68s.  But I have nothing to give you in return other than ///Money.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

alee said:


> I'd buy one of your rear M68s.  But I have nothing to give you in return other than ///Money.


What do you mean you have nothing to give!! You have the largest inventory of M68 wheels on the east coast. :tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> What do you mean you have nothing to give!! You have the largest inventory of M68 wheels on the east coast. :tsk:


:rofl: But if I bought an 8.5 M68 from you and gave you a 7.5 M68, I haven't actually increased my inventory. :bigpimp:

I am actually considering buying a fresh set ... mine are looking, well, 3 yrs old.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Thanks! That was fast! You guys are da bomb. :str8pimpi


Alee is the king of all M68's. :supdude:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Which leads to the question of why the M68's have an ///M on them when they were never on an M car.


they are the official winter wheels for the E46 M3. (Albeit in a slightly different setup than the standard M68 wheel that comes on normal E46's)


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

alee said:


> I am actually considering buying a fresh set ... mine are looking, well, 3 yrs old.


Then you could have 3 full sets. one for summer, one for winter, and one for autocross. :eeps:

(Hint: http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54552)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> they are the official winter wheels for the E46 M3. (Albeit in a slightly different setup than the standard M68 wheel that comes on normal E46's)


:repost: See post #11 above.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

alee said:


> The M68 style with special offsets is used for the E46 M3 snow tire wheel. Other than that, it's just your of the ///Mill ///Marketing.


What's the M135 for? And for that matter, M37 and M66?


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> What's the M135 for? And for that matter, M37 and M66?


I think all M wheels are for marketing.. The m135 wheel looks similar to the m3 18s and 19s albeit there are a few differences including weight and finish.

I also like the m68s... I think more so now since they resemble the McLaren f1 stock wheels... And I think the 6 series has a new revised looking m68... It's definitely one of the most popular wheel choices.

And from what I remember... m135s are ~50lbs and m68s are ~45-50 pounds.. I think that's including the tire


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> :repost: See post #11 above.


----------

